# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Lentejas de agua o Lemna.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches empiezo un nuevo tema, es una pequeña planta acuática de la familia de la araceae.
Comento que va hacer un poco más largo de tres fotos y punto, también os comento que este estudio a durado algunos meses.
Subo las tres primeras fotos que están realizadas en el sitio donde las encontré.







Un saludo y espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-feb-2015),FEDE (11-feb-2015),HUESITO (11-feb-2015),Los terrines (10-feb-2015),REEGE (10-feb-2015),willi (11-feb-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por las fotos, Francisco.

Creo que se trata de la misma planta que mostré en el post número 17 del hilo de abejas colmenas y polinización en setiembre de 2012 

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...polinizaci%F3n

Os copio las fotos de las abejas y las lentejas de agua:







Saludos cordiales.

----------

embalses al 100% (12-feb-2015),FEDE (11-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (11-feb-2015),HUESITO (11-feb-2015),REEGE (11-feb-2015),willi (11-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues si Los terrines parecen ser lentejas de agua.
Las lentejas de agua sirven como alimentos a las aves acuáticas e incluso para los peces como las carpas es un buen alimento, también son consumidas en Asia en las ensaladas.
Como se puede ver en las fotos que nos ha subido Los Terrines algunos insectos las utiliza como posadero para succionar el agua de los manantiales  :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (11-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros volvemos a subir un peldaño en este tema, tres fotos mas pero estas ya fuera del ambiente de recogida de la muestra.

La primera foto como se puede ver es en una pecera y las dos siguientes en un vaso dijéramos de decantación  :Smile: 







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

aberroncho (12-feb-2015),embalses al 100% (12-feb-2015),F. Lázaro (16-feb-2015),FEDE (12-feb-2015),HUESITO (12-feb-2015),Jonasino (12-feb-2015),Los terrines (12-feb-2015),REEGE (12-feb-2015),willi (14-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros vuelvo con el tema, ahora vamos a ver la parte sumergida de la planta eso es lo bueno de llevártela a tu casa que la puedes ver desde distintas perspectivas.





Como se puede comprobar son las raíces y por lo que veo sirve para su nutrición y también  para estabilizar la planta en su estado de flotación

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (16-feb-2015),FEDE (15-feb-2015),HUESITO (16-feb-2015),Jonasino (16-feb-2015),Los terrines (18-feb-2015),REEGE (15-feb-2015),willi (17-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros esta vez he sacado unas plantulas de Lemna a una placa de Petri para observarlas mejor.
La observación es de las hojas.









Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (18-feb-2015),HUESITO (18-feb-2015),Los terrines (18-feb-2015),REEGE (18-feb-2015),titobcn (18-feb-2015),willi (18-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Miercoles de ceniza, dia de ayuno, se empiezan a ole las lentejas sin chorizos de los viernes de cuaresma  :Smile: 
Saludos.

----------

Jonasino (18-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Alguien va a poner pegas a un choricito "escondio"?. ¿Y a un buen tintorro?

----------

HUESITO (18-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Vaya dos, vaya dos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (18-feb-2015),Jonasino (18-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros vuelvo a subir esta foto para comentar algunos problemas que pueden ir de la mano de esta planta.
El principal problema que tiene esta planta es su rápida proliferación y la facilidad de colonizar las extensiones de la masas de agua, como se puede ver forma una alfombra en la superficie impidiendo el paso de la luz y modificando tanto el ecosistemas animal como el vegetal de dichas aguas, otro factor que afecta al ecosistemas es su prutefaccion y descomposición de la planta en el agua.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

FEDE (19-feb-2015),HUESITO (20-feb-2015),Jonasino (19-feb-2015),Los terrines (19-feb-2015),REEGE (19-feb-2015),willi (20-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo un par de fotos de esta planta fuera del agua  para que se pueda ver bien su estructura. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015),FEDE (21-feb-2015),HUESITO (21-feb-2015),Los terrines (21-feb-2015),REEGE (21-feb-2015),willi (21-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo tres fotos donde se puede ver el envés de las hojas y la unión de la hoja con el pedúnculo de la raíz.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-mar-2015),FEDE (22-feb-2015),HUESITO (22-feb-2015),Jonasino (22-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),REEGE (22-feb-2015),willi (22-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo dos fotos más del tallo- raíz de Lemna.





Las fotos que vendrán sera más interesante visualmente.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-mar-2015),FEDE (24-feb-2015),HUESITO (23-feb-2015),Los terrines (22-feb-2015),willi (23-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros esta vez hago una comparativa de unas fotos, la primera esta hecha con un estereomicroscopio y las dos siguientes están realizada de la misma zona con un microscopio biológico.







Espero que os guste.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-mar-2015),FEDE (25-feb-2015),HUESITO (25-feb-2015),Jonasino (25-feb-2015),Los terrines (25-feb-2015),REEGE (27-feb-2015),willi (25-feb-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Espero que os guste.
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


¿Lo dudas? ¡¡¡Gracias¡¡¡

----------

frfmfrfm (25-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

> ¿Lo dudas? ¡¡¡Gracias¡¡¡


A ver, con chorizos o sin ¿eh?....
Francisco, excelente trabajo.
Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-feb-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros subo una explicación de las partes de la raíz de la pequeña Lemna, subo dos fotos, la última con el nombre y la situación que ocupa.





El Xilema
Es un tejido leñoso de los vegetales que conduce agua y sales inorgánicas en forma ascendente por toda la planta y proporciona también soporte.

El Floema:
Floema es un tejido vascular que conduce azúcares y otros nutrientes sintetizados desde los órganos que los producen hacia aquéllos en que los consumen y circula en forma ascendente y descendente.

El periciclo es un tejido que rodea al cilindro de la raíz de las plantas y está formado por una o por varias capas.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-mar-2015),FEDE (01-mar-2015),HUESITO (01-mar-2015),Los terrines (01-mar-2015),REEGE (02-mar-2015),willi (02-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros, subo unas fotos comparativa donde se puede ver una parte llamada Caliptra o cofia que recubre el apéndice de la raíz.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (04-mar-2015),FEDE (04-mar-2015),HUESITO (04-mar-2015),Los terrines (04-mar-2015),REEGE (04-mar-2015),willi (04-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros ya os comenté que este tema iba hacer un poco largo, ahora os vuelvo a subir las mismas fotos pero se podrá ver donde realmente hice el disparo de la cámara.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (10-mar-2015),Los terrines (10-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),willi (10-mar-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

> Bueno compañeros ya os comenté que este tema iba hacer un poco largo


Si estamos en cuaresma y las lentejas son ideales.......
Gracias tocayo por estos reportajes.
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (10-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena compañeros subo un par de fotos del apéndice de la raíz de lemna. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (14-mar-2015),Jonasino (14-mar-2015),Los terrines (14-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),sergi1907 (14-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros esto es lo máximo que he podido aumentar las células vegetales del apéndice de lemna.



Un saludo Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (15-mar-2015),Los terrines (15-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (15-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros después de un tiempo las lentejas de agua en la pecera he cogido una muestra del fondo y he podido comprobar que lo primero que se ha desprendido es la Caliptra o cofia que recubre el apéndice de la raíz.

La primera foto de la  Caliptra es en el tallo y después la Caliptra que se ha desprendido y estaba en el fondo de la pecera.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (16-mar-2015),Jonasino (16-mar-2015),Los terrines (15-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (16-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos de la punta de Caliptra con más aumentos.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (22-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (18-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo dos fotos de las mejores o eso creo yo de este tema, son de un estoma de la hoja de Lemna.





Los estomas son unos orificios que utiliza la planta para intercambiar gases con la atmósfera.
Esto es micro botánica pura y dura :Smile: 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (20-mar-2015),Jonasino (20-mar-2015),Los terrines (20-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (20-mar-2015),willi (21-mar-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Francisco, has dado en el clavo, hoy como lentejas...
Magnifico trabajo.
Saludos tocayo.

----------

frfmfrfm (20-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros vuelvo a subir la foto del estoma con las partes que lo compone.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (23-mar-2015),HUESITO (22-mar-2015),Los terrines (22-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (23-mar-2015),willi (22-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo unas fotos de las células epidérmicas irregulares y con formas sinuosas.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (24-mar-2015),Los terrines (25-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),REEGE (26-mar-2015),willi (25-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros ya vimos como las abejas utilizaban Lemna como apoyo por la parte que da al aire, en la dos  foto siguiente os enseño como un conjunto de _Vorticela_ las utiliza en la parte sumergida en el agua.
Perdonad por la calidad de dichas fotos ya que se han hecho con un estereomicroscopio.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (30-mar-2015),Jonasino (29-mar-2015),Los terrines (30-mar-2015),perdiguera (31-mar-2015),willi (30-mar-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Disculpa Francisco que ponga esta foto interrumpiendo tu estudio; la tomé ayer en una charca muy cerca del embalse de Zújar, y en la misma se observa como las lentejas de agua se pueden usar como camuflaje:



Un cordial saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (01-abr-2015),HUESITO (31-mar-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines no me interrupes y además me alegra que partícipes. 
Buena observación, yo añadiría que también es una buena forma de propagación de Lemna.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una foto del grupo de Vorticela que estaba adherido a la hoja de Lemna y una segunda foto donde creo que se puede ver mejor pero estas no son de la misma muestra de agua es solo para aportar otra visión. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (10-abr-2015),Los terrines (03-abr-2015),perdiguera (10-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),willi (04-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo un enlace de un vídeo porque no he sido capaz de subirlo en la ventana de youtube como suelo hacer si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradecería.
El vídeo es de las vorticelas sobre lemna.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (12-abr-2015),HUESITO (10-abr-2015),Jonasino (10-abr-2015),Los terrines (12-abr-2015),perdiguera (10-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),willi (10-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias F. Lazaro por agregarme el video.
Un abrazo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

De nada  :Embarrassment:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos casi para terminar este temas de como utilizan los protozoos Lemna como apoyo y parte de su vida.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (13-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),willi (13-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros como os comente en el anterior post los protozoos utilizan Lemna en sus vida diaria.
En este caso nombro los dos elementos de la foto uno es Daphnia que es un crustáceo y en este caso se puede ver en su interior dos huevos y el otro el un rotífero que podría ser Philodina. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (20-abr-2015),Jonasino (19-abr-2015),Los terrines (19-abr-2015),perdiguera (19-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015),willi (20-abr-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros acabo este tema de las lentejas de agua o Lemna, como hemos podido comprobar esta pequeña planta sirve tanto de sujeción como de alimento a los animales macroscopico como microscopico. 
También quiero resaltar su rápida proliferación y la facilidad de colonizar las extensiones de la masas de agua debido a su elemental estructura pero no menos eficaz.
No me quiero alargar más y en el tema existen más detalles para el que quiera echar un vistazo.
Quiero agradecer especialmente a las personas que han participado en el tema.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (24-abr-2015),Los terrines (24-abr-2015),REEGE (25-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Muchas gracias Francisco, ha sido una clase magistral muy interesante

----------

frfmfrfm (24-abr-2015)

----------

